# Best U.S. diy punk music cities 2019?



## Laundromatt

Just was wondering about which cities are currently doing well with the diy punk/noise/Weird music scene. The bay area has been the best spot that I've experienced in regards to a diy music scene and I miss it there but it's super expensive to live around there. Currently in Austin Texas and I'm not sure if there's much of a diy scene with actual genuine weirdos here. 

What's yalls thoughts and experiences? Where are the weirdos who are actively making weird shit at? Which cities are currently thriving with a concentrated diy scene?


----------



## Rusty Possum

I'm currently in atx as well, will be for some time. As far as I'm aware the DIY punk spirit doesn't really exist here anymore. I've tried to host workshops and screenings with little to no interest. I hear the scene e is good out in Portland, California, SLC and possibly Chicago still.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

Cincinnati has a small but loyal scene. Nothing to write home about but DIY shows and events happening weekly. Us locals really stay true for the most part


----------



## Laundromatt

Rusty Possum said:


> I'm currently in atx as well, will be for some time. As far as I'm aware the DIY punk spirit doesn't really exist here anymore. I've tried to host workshops and screenings with little to no interest. I hear the scene e is good out in Portland, California, SLC and possibly Chicago still.


Rad, if you have any workshops going on soon let me know. I'll be around for a month at least but I'm still trying to see if I wanna stick around


----------



## Laundromatt

Hazardoussix6six said:


> Cincinnati has a small but loyal scene. Nothing to write home about but DIY shows and events happening weekly. Us locals really stay true for the most part


Radd, I'd be down to check it sometime


----------



## Honey Crust

Denver’s DIY scene has been going hard for years. We’ve got a DIY place called 7th Circle Music Collective that has shows from local kids just starting off to MDC playing there three years in a row, to a three-day underground folk punk festival called Compost Heap that’s now in its 4th year. It’s basically the 924 Gilman of Colorado.
Beyond that we have a number of house venues, a few other folks trying to get their DIY spaces off the ground, and an annual zine fest that also showcases local music. There’s something going on every night here.


----------



## Laundromatt

Honey Crust said:


> Denver’s DIY scene has been going hard for years. We’ve got a DIY place called 7th Circle Music Collective that has shows from local kids just starting off to MDC playing there three years in a row, to a three-day underground folk punk festival called Compost Heap that’s now in its 4th year. It’s basically the 924 Gilman of Colorado.
> Beyond that we have a number of house venues, a few other folks trying to get their DIY spaces off the ground, and an annual zine fest that also showcases local music. There’s something going on every night here.


Wow, I would have never imagined that Denver would have stuff like that happening.


----------



## Laundromatt

Juan Derlust said:


> Thanks to gentrification consider yourself a pioneer member of the DIY diaspora - true refugee status


Brah


----------



## Deleted member 21288

Honey Crust said:


> Denver’s DIY scene has been going hard for years. We’ve got a DIY place called 7th Circle Music Collective that has shows from local kids just starting off to MDC playing there three years in a row, to a three-day underground folk punk festival called Compost Heap that’s now in its 4th year. It’s basically the 924 Gilman of Colorado.
> Beyond that we have a number of house venues, a few other folks trying to get their DIY spaces off the ground, and an annual zine fest that also showcases local music. There’s something going on every night here.


I'm moving to CO in may! I'm really glad to hear this. Maybe we will run into each other


----------



## Deleted member 3948

I'm currently in Austin, I don't vibe the scene here well, Fucking Minneapolis is the shit, go to extreme noise pick up the Punk calendar enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 3948

Roxy said:


> I'm currently in Austin, I don't vibe the scene here well, Fucking Minneapolis is the shit, go to extreme noise pick up the Punk calendar enjoy


Or you can get it at hard times cafe or Seward cafe

Pittsburghs cool 2

Asheville n.c was cool idk if still is

Cincinnati was cool idk know what's going now, I heard last house on the left shut down.

I here Chicago's where it's at for hardcore punk, haven't checked it out yet though, you know u gotta catch the flame before it goes out.


----------



## MetalBryan

I'm the last punk of Dupont Circle.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

Last house had its last show: but theres still pop up things here and there at last house


----------



## Deleted member 3948

i heard tacocracy closed down 2 that place was awsome


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

Yea it's long gone: few new DIY venues have popped up tho recently


----------



## Deleted member 3948

yoooo hook a girl up with the info, cincinatti may be worth passing through


----------



## Frownsy

Here in OKC there was a really sick scene but it kind of split up cause the main venue shut down and dumb drama and in fighting. There’s still some sick bands playing but the scene has kind of lost its soul.
From my friends who have toured recently apparently Hattiesberg has a cool DIY scene and judging by the bands I’ve housed and seen come through here Minneapolis is killing it.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

If u pass thru just pm me and I'll do what I can to point ya towards some shows. Big party will be on 420 weekend. My bike polo club will be hosting a big tourney bands grill out polo lotsa buds an brews. Then a huge after party with some more local bands


----------



## Deleted member 25218

Detroit can be tight. Few good places out that way.


----------



## Deleted member 9462

Honey Crust said:


> Denver’s DIY scene has been going hard for years. We’ve got a DIY place called 7th Circle Music Collective that has shows from local kids just starting off to MDC playing there three years in a row, to a three-day underground folk punk festival called Compost Heap that’s now in its 4th year. It’s basically the 924 Gilman of Colorado.
> Beyond that we have a number of house venues, a few other folks trying to get their DIY spaces off the ground, and an annual zine fest that also showcases local music. There’s something going on every night here.


I'm about to be passing thru Denver next weekend. Know of anything going on or spots to check out that you might wanna share?


----------



## train in vain

Little rock was pretty solid up until the last year and a half or so. Last summer we got booted from the longest running show house that had been having shows off an on since the 90s. Last house show spot just bit the dust a couple weeks ago. Younger folks now dont have the fuckin heart that my original group of friends here had coming up. Place is dead. 

I see some folks mentioning austin..whew
That place aint the place haha. I sure miss the shitpit though! 

Some of my little rock pals moved to stl and it seems like a decent place with stuff going on. Seemed a little too pc for me but thats pretty much par for the course these days.


----------



## marmar

Honey Crust said:


> Denver’s DIY scene has been going hard for years. We’ve got a DIY place called 7th Circle Music Collective that has shows from local kids just starting off to MDC playing there three years in a row, to a three-day underground folk punk festival called Compost Heap that’s now in its 4th year. It’s basically the 924 Gilman of Colorado.
> Beyond that we have a number of house venues, a few other folks trying to get their DIY spaces off the ground, and an annual zine fest that also showcases local music. There’s something going on every night here.


Hey I was looking for info like that on Denver. I'm about 4 hours drive from there where I live now, was wondering what's up there. Is there a place to head to to find info on what's going on?


----------



## Des

Pittsburgh hands down homie


----------



## stage dive high five

RVA has been going strong since the 80s and shows no signs of slowing down. And it’s cheap af.


----------

